# If you have bone or joint problems those rubber puzzle mats are very helpful



## scottishrose (Sep 25, 2009)

I have arthritis among other things and bought about 2 dozen of those mats at Harbor Freight a couple of weeks ago. Was kind of upset when I got home and checked the flier they enclosed advertising them for about half what I paid. They are $5.99 a four pack 2'x2' ea., today and tomorrow. They are about $25 for a six pack other places. These mats have made quite a difference for me when I'm standing at my workbench or walking about on concrete floors. They also help keep the floors warmer. Just though some of you would like to know.
Scottishrose


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

I have some that I got a long time ago at one of the big box stores. I also have some that I got from, Rockler maybe? They are anti-fatigue mats and they are very nice. A little pricey but they work well.

Our local farm store sells rubber "horse mats." I think they sell for around $42 each. They are made from ground up rubber tires and weigh enough that you don't really want to move it around by yourself. They are awesome and tough as nails. I have one in the garage. I would like to get a few for the workshop. You might look into them. It really helps my bad feet and knees.

Here's a link to one that I just found online.


----------



## scottishrose (Sep 25, 2009)

The mats I got are about 1/2" thick and very light weight but quite spongy. Probably not what would work for cows though.
Scottishrose


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

here

http://www.harborfreight.com/4-piece-anti-fatigue-foam-mat-set-94635.html


----------

